# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Other >  Game/Source - PocketPC - C

## chemicalNova

Name: Reflex

Aim: The Aim of Reflex is to hit the circles as they appear. As you hit the circles, they get smaller and faster. If you miss 5 times? You lose....




The source is also included. It is a very simple game, with very simple source.

[edit]
NOTE: The above source code/EXE does not run under any Operating system, but the PocketPC operating system.
[/edit]


Phreak

----------

